
Google plans to 'de-rank' Russia Today and Sputnik to combat misinformation - lentil_soup
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/nov/21/google-de-rank-russia-today-sputnik-combat-misinformation-alphabet-chief-executive-eric-schmidt
======
eighthnate
Don't we complain when china "de-ranks" western propaganda abot tianamen
square stories or tibet? Don't we complain when russia "de-ranks" propaganda
they don't like. Don't we complain when the iran, saudia arabia and the middle
east "de-ranks" propaganda they don't like?

Gonna be hard whining about other nation's censorship and other nation banning
google without coming off as a hypocrite.

It's amazing how the nytimes/WaPo working with the government/cia has
completely taken down social media.

Reddit is now completely overrun with social media workers from WaPo, TIME,
Nytimes, BBC, Independent, etc. Facebook is towing the official propaganda
line. And google is "scrubbing" their search and of course youtube videos.
Twitter is banning "alt-right" left and right.

Just 5 years ago, all these social media companies were proclaiming themselves
the beacons of free speech and open/independent discourse. Now they are pretty
much official propaganda outlets.

If google is going to "de-rank" RT and sputnik, they should de-rank a whole
slew of other "news/propaganda" sites.

~~~
touristtam
Yes, but remember that we are the good guys ..... Seriously I agree with you
on the censorship in disguise.

------
frabbit
The filter bubble[1] will keep us safe from the Russians. Hopefully this means
that the Democrats will win the next time when we are freed from the
distractions of election hacking by foreigners.

1\.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filter_bubble](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filter_bubble)

------
LeoJiWoo
They should also mark all foreign news agencies as foreign agents. BBC, Al-
jazeera, Russia Today are really foreign agents trying to interfere in
America. I don't blame them for trying either, the US meddles in other
countries all the time.

Nation-States will always try to protect their interests first.

------
superobserver
Irrelevant since both played no role in sharing a fraction of the
misinformation output by Mockingbirds.

------
dimitar
This is just a short-term patch. If they want to combat fake news or state
propaganda on their rankings they would need algorithms to do it for them.
Otherwise, new channels to do propaganda will appear.

------
gressquel
about time, I hope this de-rank happens on other google owned platforms too,
such as YouTube

